
Show HN: wa-automate v2.0.0 released now with CLI - smashah
https://github.com/open-wa/wa-automate-nodejs#cli
======
smashah
Ever wanted to turn your WhatsApp account into an API? Now you can with one
command

> npx @open-wa/wa-automate --help

